# Bit of info please on Pre-mixed hgh (genotropin,somatropin etc)



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ello people's just after a bit of info on these types of hgh as in all honesty Ive never had any experience with them and would like to learn so pscarb if your there I need your knowledge as I know you have lots of experience in the hgh field  .

Questions (only a couple)

1) is this form of gh more concentrated?

2) is it stronger than standard powdered type gh?

3) is it's life in the fridge as long as normal gh or does it need to be used more quickly?

4) all in all how do you rate this kind of gh , good , bad ?

5) if it is stronger than normal gh what dose would you use per week if you were previously using 5iu's per day (mon,fri) of normal gh?

Helps appreciated


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I can help you out with no 4, but you'll have to send it to me..


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha! No probs mate I take it your address is 43 goeat**** avenue?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm.... Can nobody shed some light??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> 1) is this form of gh more concentrated?


No an IU is an IU



KRIS_B said:


> 2) is it stronger than standard powdered type gh?


No an IU is an IU



KRIS_B said:


> 3) is it's life in the fridge as long as normal gh or does it need to be used more quickly?


it is longer as it is mixed with a substance to preserve both its life and potency where powder GH does degrade after being mixed (very very slowly but it does happen)



KRIS_B said:


> 4) all in all how do you rate this kind of gh , good , bad ?


The best



KRIS_B said:


> 5) if it is stronger than normal gh what dose would you use per week if you were previously using 5iu's per day (mon,fri) of normal gh?
> 
> Helps appreciated


it is not stronger than any other GH if we assume all other GH is dosed correctly.


----------

